# 

## 23q

,  ,  mobile-review.com  ,    http://www.mobile-review.com/review/htc-desire-c.shtml  
 ,     ,       .  -   . , ,   ...            ...     ?      ,   ... 
      ?  ?  ,    ,  ,     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,  ,     ?

  ? ... ,       ^.^
  ,     !!! 
          ( !)      ,     ! -  ,       )

----------


## 23q

?  

> ^.^

    ?

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,     ....

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

       ))   .   ,  -,   ,       -  ,        

> ?

     ?   ?  -  , .

----------


## Piratus

...      -

----------


## nickeler

> ...     -

       ????       뺺,

----------


## 23q

,         ?     ,   . -     ,   ? -    ?  ?      ,    ...

----------


## fabulist

> ?

   - /     .
,    ,       .     .

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,        ....    ,     ,  .     )

----------


## 23q

*nickeler*,   ,       .    ?     .   ,     fabulist.           ?

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,   ,   .  ?

----------


## 23q

.   ,      ?

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,      ))))

----------


## 23q

*nickeler*,   ,   . ?) **:    :    ,

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,  ...   ,   )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      ?

----------

))) 
           .        .    -           -     . :)          -     ,     .        -   .     -          -    .      -        )))  
   - ,      : " ,  ,  ,    , ,     ,  , .  ,   ?    -        -   .   -    ?" 
   ,       ,       .     ,    .     ,  ,     .             -  , -    .    ,   ) 
           .       .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -

       ,   ,      . () ,      .   ,      )))

----------


## nickeler

> 

     .     ,         -  .

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Lera

> .   ,      ?

  .          . ..  , ,   -      ...

----------

-      :))             ))

----------

:(      .   -  "", " "   .  .  -   ,         -       .  ,   . 
 " ", "   ", "  ", "", "Ghost in the Shell movie"  ..   -            .          . 
 ,     :)     ,         .

----------


## nickeler

.    .   -,  -   ))))

----------

,    ,

----------


## 23q

,     .        ,      ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

-              )))

----------

> ,     .        ,      ,    .

   ,   .  "Ghost in the shell".    :)      ,         .  
VoodoPeople -    . 
   ?

----------


## fabulist

> :)      ,         .

    ,       . ,        .   *23q*,    . "         ?".
           )).

----------

,         ...   , , ", ,  ,     - ?"...  :(

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   .  "Ghost in the shell".

   .
       ""   ( ,  ,   ,  )     .  
,                   .

----------


## fabulist

> ,

     ,  ( )     .      :  

> ?  ?  ,    ,  ,     ?

     "   "     .  ,     . ,  -   ,     .

----------

> .
>        ""   ( ,  ,   ,  )     .  
> ,                   .

  .....         :)   -  "Ghost in the Shell" (1995.)   ,       ...  
      -  :  Akira, Spriggan, Jin Roh, Perfect Blue, Ghost in the Shell 
 : Cowboy Beebop, Trigun, Tehnolyze, Baccano!, Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, Ergo Proxy, Golden Boy,  
     -    ,    ,    . *     - Jin Roh, Perfect Blue, Ghost in the Shell, Tehnolyze*.   -          .             .        -  Akira, Spriggan, Cowboy Beebop, Trigun, Baccano!, Golden Boy ( ). 
    .          (    ,   ,       ).     ,        ,           . 
  :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  - , .  -        ,        )))       ,        .

----------

" " -  ,   ,       , .  Ghibli    -        ,        -    .  
 ,              :) ,  ,   ,    .      .        ,   ,  :) 
      ,            .    ""    ,  \   .       ,     "  9", " " ( . )    "  ".  ,        ,    ,     .  
  ,          .           .        ,        .     .      ,      ,         ... 
        : http://neveru.com/blog/anime-2/ 
  -       Ghost in the Shell,      : https://vimeo.com/45056517

----------


## V00D00People

> " " -  ,   ,       , .

        !  
        .        ""   (    )     15 .      2-3   .

----------

-  .       .   5-     .      ""  -      .    -     :)   ,   -     ... 
         .   -            :)        .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   -     ...

     "",  .      ,   13-14,      .   ** 
          ,   ""  .

----------


## nickeler

> ""

    ???  ?  -?   . 
    -   .-.  "",    - ?   -  .   - ,    , , ,  , "        ....   ... 
     "",   -  ....

----------


## Ch!p

" -"   .     !

----------


## V00D00People

> ???  ?  -?   . 
>     -   .-.  "",    - ?   -  .   - ,    , , ,  , "        ....   ... 
>      "",   -  ....

   

> ???

     " "    .   

> ?  -?   .

  , .

----------


## nickeler

*Ch!p*,  !   )))) 
      ,   .   ,     ,  ,     .    ,  ,     .    ...      ,      .... 
    -    ... ,       )  *V00D00People*,      )))  
    )))

----------


## V00D00People

*nickeler*,   "" (    ).       . 
  :      ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*, ,          ..  .  ,  ,      ) 
  -    .   -           .       ))))

----------


## V00D00People

-    , .   " "   . 
 :        ,    ,    ...

----------


## nickeler

> (    ).

    ?      

> ,  .

       ?    ,   -  ?    ,      )   

> ,    ,    ...

    ,          )))   
 
 ??? )))))

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> ?

     
    "",      .

----------


## nickeler

*V00D00People*,      ???
     .     ,     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 

  , .     ,    ,      .   

> *V00D00People*,      ???

    .         ,        .

----------


## nickeler

> ,    ,

  ,  )     , ... ,  )  *V00D00People*,      ""    .    "" .      )))      ,   - -   .        .       ,     , ,  ,      -.-   ,  .             .   ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ??? )))))

            ...  
  ,     .   .  
.. ,      "", "  ", "  ",      ,   "", "", "" ?
  ,   .

----------


## nickeler

> ...

    )))     ))))  ?
   .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  )     , ... ,  )

    ?    childfree, ?          ,        . 
, ,      ,   ,  ?    

> )))

      .            :)   

> .

   .

----------


## nickeler

> ?

   )))     -   )))) 
    - ""    )
 
 -   ,     .    )  - ,   .     )))))

----------


## Scald

> -       Ghost in the Shell,      : https://vimeo.com/45056517

    ,    ,      :)           .  
I <3 GITS

----------


## Merry Corpse

-,     -  -       .     ,          . , , - ,         , ,   ..  ,     ))

----------

> "",  .      ,   13-14,      .

  , ,  ?   ,     ,         ,   ,  ,    .    -    - .    ,    .     .        " "  "   "     .       ,     . ,  ,   ,     - .   

> ** 
>           ,   ""  .

       -      .     ...     ?    ,  .      -       :) 
      :(  -    ,      ???    .  .          \      \ .    ,      .            ,  ,        . 
" ,    " %)             .             - , -,  .                ,     .    ,  " ", "  "  " ".     .  
     ,         .    "  "   .          ,     "  ".     -     ,   -   .     -    . 
!        .            .  ,  ,   ,      :(     ,     .         .         ()       .  
   -     ,   .          -    .    ,     .    -     .

----------


## nickeler

.... )

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

  **:     Nickelodeon,   ,  Ninja Turtles,  Hey, Arnold!       ,   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,          ,     ,       ))))

----------


## Pentax

" ". ..    .

----------


## V00D00People

> -    ,      ???

  **    (    ,      ),   (  )    " ".  ,  **       ,    .    ? .  
  .           ,  .   ,   .

----------


## nickeler

.       
   :   

> ,      "  ",    ,    ,   ,        .          ,      . 
>       ,     ,            .      .  ,         ,    "  ",      ,            .             "  "?  
>              ,  .       .         ?          ,   .     ,    -        . 
>            ,    .  ,   ,     ""       "".             .    -.          ,         .               ,               .  
>      ,      , .             ,                       .

     )))

----------


## Lera

> ,          ,    .

  ...  ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

> 

     ,    )))
  "want him to be my boyfriend"
 
   ))))

----------

